# FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE suddenly reboot when under load



## plexor (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a test server running FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE (amd64) inside a KVM virtual machine on a CentOS 6.1 (amd64) server. When *I* put load on the VM it suddenly rebooted after a couple of minutes. I get no messages on the console and no crashdump in my dumpdev.

I have been googling around but cannot find a solution for this issue.


----------



## _martin (Feb 24, 2012)

Hm, this is hard to say. You didn't share much, but from info you shared this seems to be more likely a problem of KVM than VM (FreeBSD) itself. I have no experience with KVM under linux, but what do those logs say? Both hypervisor's one and one from VM.


----------

